

Hashtags For Facebook ... is it gonna be the new spammy thing? - zakelfassi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hashtags-for-facebook-fb/faapdkejbecmdhafajigkdhlgeojpfab
A very hacky Chrome extension that lets people use hashtags on #Facebook as they would normally use them on Twitter/Google+.<p>Thing is, Facebook is already a mess. Without hashtags. Adding ###hashes### everywhere would really scare people away. LOL.<p>[FYI - I dv'ed the thing. I created a Monster ?]
======
xSwag
>username: zakelfassi

>extension by Zakaria El Fassi

Why are you calling your own extension "spammy"?

~~~
zakelfassi
Indeed. I already indicated that I dv'ed the thing. I just wanted to get some
feedback as if hashtags on Facebook is a good or a bad thing (i.e. seeing
posts with 20 #hashtags would render the UI cluttered with useless stuff).

